# Is this the right career for me?



## cjolson (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi, I have many family members in the medical industry and one who is a physician is encouraging me to get certified as a CPC.  I have a few questions though because, to be honest, I really don't know a lot about the industry.  I have my BA in education and am currently an at-home mom.  Here are my questions:

1. *Can this be a flexible at-home career?*  Ideally I want to be able to set my own hours and work from home, especially until my kids are both in school full time, which will not be for a few more years.

2. *Can I study on my own and if so, how should I go about doing that?*  Are there many out there who studied for the CPC exam completely on their own without paying for an online or in-class training?

Thanks!!


----------



## kristyrodecker (Sep 14, 2011)

cjolson said:


> Hi, I have many family members in the medical industry and one who is a physician is encouraging me to get certified as a CPC.  I have a few questions though because, to be honest, I really don't know a lot about the industry.  I have my BA in education and am currently an at-home mom.  Here are my questions:
> 
> 1. *Can this be a flexible at-home career?*  Ideally I want to be able to set my own hours and work from home, especially until my kids are both in school full time, which will not be for a few more years.
> 
> ...



Medical coding can be a very flexible career. I have been coding from home for the past 5 years, raisingmy kids, etc. Most employers will not hire home coders without 2-3 years of experience though, so you would have to work in an office for a while.

Another thing to consider is getting the first job. Right now there are a lot of newly credentialed coders (CPC-A), without experience that are having a hard time finding a job. If you physician friend is considering giving you a chance I would take it.

You can study on your own (or at least on an online class), but it is not for everyone. You would need at least some one to mentor you and answer questions. Coding is a very gray world so it's hard to get everything from a book.

This is a good website with lot of information for people who have a lot of questions about the industry, just looking into this career, or are working on getting certified.

http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/

this page has alot about coding from home and what is expected
http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/remotemedicalcodingjobs.html

If you have any questions use the contact  us link at the bottom of the website to reach me.

Good luck!


----------



## bfontaine (Sep 14, 2011)

HI!  If you have never done anything in the medical field, it wouldn't hurt to start with some classes in anatomy, pathophysiology and terminology to get your feet wet.  These are all good classes you can take at most community colleges that won't cost you and arm and a leg to take, and you'll at least get a feel for some of the things you will need to know as a coder.  These are good solid basics to have in your pocket.  Another is experience, which is harder to come by.  If your friend is willing to hire you to work and train, that would be a GREAT opportunity.  If not, you will have a more difficult time as employers want to experience before they turn you loose on your own.  Good Luck!!


----------



## Alicia Scott (Sep 14, 2011)

*Love it*

I love coding. If you don't have a little background in the medical field I would encourage you to take A&P like was mentioned before. The students I have that don't have a little background struggle a tad bit more. 

Also, like what was mentioned before, it is very hard to get a job as a remote (at home) coder without a couple years of experience. Something you might consider though is getting into auditing. I like to say that with auditing the answers are there you just need to confirm they are the right ones. 

The great thing about being a certified coder is there are so many options out there for you. If you are thinking about doing this now is a great time to get started because of ICD-10 being right around the corner. The switch will not be hard for you.


----------

